# Power Point : Nach Animation automatisch Folie wechseln.



## ahykes (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute.

Habt Ihr eine Ahnung wie ich Power Point dazu kriegen, nach eine geklickten Animation automatisch die nächste Folie zu öffnen?

Ich möchte das unter gar keinen Umständen mit der Option "autmatisch nach ... X Sekunden" realisieren, da eine Präsentation immer ganz anders läuft als man denkt!  Gruß Alex


----------

